# Mica problem



## Paddyfrances (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello,

I've been playing about with micas but have encountered a problem.

I've done two batches with different amounts of purple mica.

First batch I added 3/4 tsp of mica to 226g/8oz of batter.
Second batch I added 1/2 tsp to 226g/8oz of batter.

I did the same ratio's with yellow, pink, orange and blue micas.

All of the resulting soap was great with gorgeous sharp colours and the lather was creamy white as normal.
However, the colour of the soap stained the wash cloth each time.
It did rinse out though very easily as I rinsed my hands.

I bought the micas from U-Makeitup.com (I'm in the UK) and they state they are suitable for CP soap.
They don't give a recommended amount to use so I did some research and it seems that up to 1 tsp per 226/8oz of batter is the standard.

Do all micas stain cloth and rinse out or am I using far far too much mica?
Before I try any more test batches please can someone give me some advice?

Thank you.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 5, 2015)

Some colorants will stain but wash out.  I generally use 1 tsp ppo and don't have much trouble with it staining.  You may just need to drop it a bit more until you find the sweet spot for your particular colorants.   I do know that cocoa powder and activated charcoal have a tendency to give colored bubbles and color washcloths but do wash out.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 5, 2015)

Yep- it's all a matter of finding that 'sweet spot'. On the bight side, they do wash out- at least all the ones that I've used so far (I use a white washcloth for testing out my soaps).  

IrishLass


----------



## Paddyfrances (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it.

I've now done three small tests with three different mica amounts to try to get the right amount sorted out.

I often wonder how I filled my day before I took up soap making!

Many thanks.


----------

